# Christmas toys just arrived today.



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Man oh man. Santa was a bit late but worth the wait. So I got 2 out of 3 things, still waiting on the 3rd (toro greensmower). The one I am most excited about is the least expensive one... the rotary scissors. I can't wait to test drive that thing.

Still waiting on the Toro Greensmaster Flex 21. Going against my gut feeling, I took the advice of the members here and bought this one used. Supposedly only 110 hours on it. Can't wait for that thing. That also means I will have a "Like New" 2018 California Trimmer for sale soon. I've only cut 8 cuts with it on a 1000 sq ft. Look for it in the for sale section in the coming days.

Oddly enough, my grass came out of dormancy extremely early and is growing fast. So I will be reviewing both the Timemaster and the Rotary scissors soon.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

What will you use the Timemaster for?


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

@ware , Timemaster is for the 4000 sq ft in the back. One day I will reel mow it, but I want to practice more on the small front yard before I tackle the big one. Future plan is to have fairway and greens in the back.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

10-4 :thumbsup:


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

You might want to practice with the reel mower in the backyard. :lol:


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> You might want to practice with the reel mower in the backyard. :lol:


lol. Yeah you'd think. Problem is it still needs a ton of leveling, I don't want to torture the reel mower back there. I did one round of leveling but it needs at least 2 more. I spent most of summer 2018 leveling the front yard and it's "reel" smooth now. :lol:


----------



## tomartom (Dec 9, 2018)

This is not the first time but I think Santa mixed up our addresses.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Nice! I can't wait for a review of that Timemaster. I'm also waiting on a late Christmas gift hopefully it's here on Wednesday.


----------



## Jayray (Aug 8, 2018)

Where did you get the flex?


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Jayray said:


> Where did you get the flex?


eBay. I can't remember who recommended this seller. His name is Chris and he is very helpful. Runs a huge lawn equipment business called General Turf Equipment. I got the flex and the transport wheels from him. He cleans up mowers hey buys or gets in on trade, changes the oil, filters, sharpens them, etc... This is his store...

https://www.ebay.com/sch/generalturfequipment/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Austinite said:


> Man oh man. Santa was a bit late but worth the wait. So I got 2 out of 3 things, still waiting on the 3rd (toro greensmower). The one I am most excited about is the least expensive one... the rotary scissors. I can't wait to test drive that thing.
> 
> Still waiting on the Toro Greensmaster Flex 21. Going against my gut feeling, I took the advice of the members here and bought this one used. Supposedly only 110 hours on it. Can't wait for that thing. That also means I will have a "Like New" 2018 California Trimmer for sale soon. I've only cut 8 cuts with it on a 1000 sq ft. Look for it in the for sale section in the coming days.
> 
> Oddly enough, my grass came out of dormancy extremely early and is growing fast. So I will be reviewing both the Timemaster and the Rotary scissors soon.


Congrats on the toys. Looking forward to your thoughts on the rotary scissors!


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

:thumbup: You've been good!


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

Austinite said:


> Man oh man. Santa was a bit late but worth the wait. So I got 2 out of 3 things, still waiting on the 3rd (toro greensmower). The one I am most excited about is the least expensive one... the rotary scissors. I can't wait to test drive that thing.
> 
> Still waiting on the Toro Greensmaster Flex 21. Going against my gut feeling, I took the advice of the members here and bought this one used. Supposedly only 110 hours on it. Can't wait for that thing. That also means I will have a "Like New" 2018 California Trimmer for sale soon. I've only cut 8 cuts with it on a 1000 sq ft. Look for it in the for sale section in the coming days.
> 
> Oddly enough, my grass came out of dormancy extremely early and is growing fast. So I will be reviewing both the Timemaster and the Rotary scissors soon.


Nice Santa was good to you. We have a "For Sale" section? Where is that located. Thanks.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

LowCountryCharleston said:


> Nice Santa was good to you. We have a "For Sale" section? Where is that located. Thanks.


Here


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

Ware said:


> LowCountryCharleston said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Santa was good to you. We have a "For Sale" section? Where is that located. Thanks.
> ...


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Thank you Gentlemen for the kind words!

Here is the final arrival and member of the lawn family. Wow, this thing is HUGE. Certainly didn't look that big in the pictures.

So I guess it's out with the NEW and in with the OLD!


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

that flex 21 looks like it's in fantastic shape.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Kicker said:


> that flex 21 looks like it's in fantastic shape.


+1 :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Ware said:


> Kicker said:
> 
> 
> > that flex 21 looks like it's in fantastic shape.
> ...


+2 :thumbup:


----------

